
Who’s Left to Embarrass Silicon Valley Now That Peter Thiel Has Killed Gawker? - w1ntermute
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2016/08/19/gawker_and_valleywag_are_dead_who_s_left_to_embarrass_silicon_valley.html
======
gozur88
Peter Thiel didn't kill Gawker. Gawker killed Gawker.

------
nikcheerla
The answer is slate.com, clearly.

------
tbrooks
Mike Judge and Silicon Valley.

